# Ferry Troubles - You and Yours



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

The current ferry issues including LD Lines withdrawal of service from September 5th 2010 discussed on BBC's "You and Yours"
Replay available
You and Yours Friday 27th August


----------

